
The ideal DevOps team structure - torvald
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/06/12/devops-team-structure/
======
dcsommer
Whenever I see articles about DevOps, I find myself wondering what exactly it
is. It seems to mean different things to different people. Without any
definitions in this article, I find it hard to understand what they mean by
"Dev", "Ops", and "DevOps".

~~~
the_common_man
Devs are those who dabble in code. Ops are those who run and administer
systems that run the code.

Devops is the act of codifying your operations. Automating deployments, ci/CD
things like that. Putting alert and monitoring systems in place.

That's my understanding.

~~~
nodesocket
The following bullet points encapsulate DevOps to me:

\- Codifying infrastructure with tools such as Packer, Terraform, Ansible. The
infrastructure should be just as auditable, repeatable, and transparent as the
code.

\- Empowering and allowing the engineers who write code to deploy it.

\- Immutable servers/containers.

\- A solid suite of monitoring and alerting tools that auto-heal (preferred)
or at least notify when things go wrong.

~~~
ryeguy_24
I think 1 and 3 are just certain ways of doing DevOps. Out of the 4, I think 2
seems most accurate.

~~~
paulddraper
#2 is the human combination of Dev and Ops

#1 is the technological combination of Dev and Ops

#3 is a corollary to #2

#4 is just good Ops

------
k-ian
At AWS there is rarely a distinction between dev and ops. Developers manage
their service and join the oncall rotation for their own team. We also write
all our own tests and manage deployments ourselves (albeit with the help of
other AWS teams who maintain test frameworks and deployment tools.)

This seems a lot cleaner than the alternative. Sure the devs have greater
responsibility, but there's no dev/ops disconnect here.

~~~
spikefromspace
>>Sure the devs have greater responsibility, but there's no dev/ops disconnect
here.

I feel this greater responsibility also leads to better code. Do devs in this
model also have on-call responsibilities?

------
blackadder
Recommend looking at
[https://web.devopstopologies.com/](https://web.devopstopologies.com/). Good
to understand the interplay between different team structures.

------
petoskystone
Ugh ads

